# Ugllllly



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, I found a new Jacob ram and all I can say is... he is ... ugllllly!  I hope it was just the pictures. (but don't hold out much hope! ) lol He need to be sheered and that may help. (but I don't think so) 

He is from the Butter Island, Maine flock ... which I had "NO clue what that was" and had to do a search. From what I found it was a flock of sheep that went feral on the island ... and only the strong made it. They were sheered once a year (if they could get them in the lot) other than that they had no human contact for many, many years. 

So we go and give him a good look over and pick him up some time the first of next week.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

huh...well, you know what they say...Beauty is only skin deep, or something like that! Maybe this ram has, um...a beautiful personality? 

Let us all know how it goes!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Ye GS, but "UGGGGLLLY " goes all the way to the bone!!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> Ye GS, but "UGGGGLLLY " goes all the way to the bone!!


:lolsmash: When you put it that way, yeah..."UGGGLLLY" does sound pretty bone-deep! :lolsmash::lolsmash:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I guess as long as he "does his job" it don't matter ... but Jack and Merlin were both nice looking rams. (as rams goes lol) My girls are all very pretty so the young one will take after their ma. lol


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:woohoo: It was the picture!!!! We got the Ram (Roman) and his barnyard buddy (turtleneck :scratch) today! Buy one get one free ... 

And it turns out he is a very nice looking guy. :2thumb: They both need to be sheered but I'm happy with both. (And the way the girls were 'calling' from their pasture ... they like him also.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Andi said:


> :woohoo: It was the picture!!!! We got the Ram (Roman) and his barnyard buddy (turtleneck :scratch) today! Buy one get one free ...
> 
> And it turns out he is a very nice looking guy. :2thumb: They both need to be sheered but I'm happy with both. (And the way the girls were 'calling' from their pasture ... they like him also.


Hey..even us Uggglyyy guys need to get lucky once in a while ya know.... Geterdone !! Roman


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

just wait until he starts pissing all over himself to make himself more 'attractive' to the ladies...  :dunno:

THAT'S always a fun time of year... :surrender:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> just wait until he starts pissing all over himself to make himself more 'attractive' to the ladies...  :dunno:
> 
> THAT'S always a fun time of year... :surrender:


I think ... you are thinking about goats. But I can only speak about Jacob rams. Never had any other kind of sheep ... (And right now our billy goat does smell to the high heavens!!! ) lol

Roman & Turtle both got a 'hair cut' today ... 12 pounds of wool each! (normal for my Jacobs would be 4 -5 pounds of wool) I know they both have to feel better ...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*Andi said:


> I think ... you are thinking about goats. But I can only speak about Jacob rams. Never had any other kind of sheep ... (And right now our billy goat does smell to the high heavens!!! ) lol
> 
> Roman & Turtle both got a 'hair cut' today ... 12 pounds of wool each! (normal for my Jacobs would be 4 -5 pounds of wool) I know they both have to feel better ...


yes, goats... I thought sheep (rams) did it too tho... mmm... I'll check with my buddy & repost :2thumb:

on a side note, how much milk can you get from a sheep? is it a viable alt to goats?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> on a side note, how much milk can you get from a sheep? is it a viable alt to goats?


I would 'think' it would be like goats ... but I have never milked a ewe, so can't say for sure.

I know when I was looking into Icelandic sheep that they were triple breed ...meat, wool and milk. If I remember right there are 20 (more or less) different dairy sheep breeds.


----------

